# B. smithi sling in pre-molt



## Ramtinele (Jan 5, 2015)

Recently homed a B. smithi sling and on the 29th March noticed that she was developing a black spot on her abdomen. It's now 2 weeks on and whilst the black spot has got bigger she hasn't yet molted.

What sort of time frame normally exists between the black spot appearing and the T finally kicking off it's discarded suit?

Understand all T's will be different but wondered if there was a general rule of thumb?

For note she has been taking regular food every 4-5 days and last fed yesterday.

Many thanks.......

Also, can anyone answer why I have chosen a hobby that requires so much patience ..... :blowup:


----------



## BMo1979 (Feb 13, 2012)

There isn't really a time frame to go by though, IMHO, they'll moult when they're good and ready. Some even eat up to just days before their moult, others fast for months.
My B. Boehmei sling/juvi usually spends up to 4/5 weeks in pre-moult. I'm lucky if I see it during that time. I feel your pain though, Tarantulas definitely teach patience and I'm not a very patient person, lol.


----------



## Adam B Jones (Jan 17, 2011)

The black spot could just be the patch of urticating hairs that now appears as a spot due to the abdomen getting bigger through feeding.

Imagine if you had a balloon that was only just inflated, then coloured in a third of it black, then fully inflated it - the spot you coloured in would appear as - a spot..

Possibly not though, it's hard to say without a picture - but, if it is a small spiderling, when it goes into premoult, the whole abdomen and much of the spider will become very dark and shiny. At that point, I would expect a moult within a short time frame, all things being equal.


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

Adam B Jones said:


> , if it is a small spiderling, when it goes into premoult, the whole abdomen and much of the spider will become very dark and shiny.


Just like this Brachypelma emilia. It has a small area of hair growing which has absolutely nothing to do with a moult but the whole abdomen has turned dark and shiny. I think this T moulted a few days after the pic was taken.


----------



## Ramtinele (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks for your responses.

Her black spot looks shiny to me so am thinking shes pre-molt.

I've been intending to take a picture to post but she's taken refuge in her shelter and hasn't been out since posting my first post. If she ventures out I'll try and grab one!

Thanks again.


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

Ramtinele said:


> Her black spot looks shiny to me so am thinking shes pre-molt.


Nope. 
Only when the entire abdomen is dark is the sling entering the premoult stage, it is when the whole of the abdomen is dark and shiny that moulting is imminent. The dark 'spot' is just the hair growing (it has to start somewhere)


----------



## Ramtinele (Jan 5, 2015)

Ah ok, I understand now (the light has just come on! :blush.

Think I had been convinced she was pre-molt as her abdomen seemed to have changed appearance allot and her black spot didn't seem buff but shiny.

Have managed to get her out for a picture today and black spot appears buff/fluffy around where her urticating hairs are growing..



Just looks normal now :bash:

Anyway, thanks for all you help and advice........


----------

